

Obama orders Guantanamo kept open and indefinite detention for prisoners - ck2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2011/03/07/AR2011030704871.html?hpid=topnews

======
derrida
To the rest of the world, this pretty much spells the end of "hope" in Obama.

~~~
ck2
I'm exhausted of defending him and refuse to do it anymore (barely did in the
first place) but the lesser known facts are these:

1\. Congress purposely yanked all funding for other alternatives to force it
to be kept open.

2\. The remaining prisoners are supposedly the worst of the worst or do not
have countries that can take and watch them (ie. Yemen)

Doesn't make this right and there are most likely innocent people mixed in
there, held for a decade now who were turned in by people who simply didn't
like them and wanted the bounty that was offered.

~~~
wladimir
Grandparent is not stating that it's actually Obama's fault. He might me a
great person, with the best of intentions, but he's powerless against the
wants of the rest of the regime. The overall result is still a loss of 'hope'.

~~~
ck2
I have a little saying that "Senator Obama would be very disappointed with
President Obama". For me it sums up these 4 years in a nutshell.

------
bsiemon
Think of all the first person shooters you have ever played. Now imagine the
groups in those games that had secret prisons.

~~~
syaz1
Your point is?

~~~
TNO
Eat your broccoli.

